# Learning about my Dad’s “Our Own Hardware” bike



## Sbheeren (Aug 14, 2022)

I’ve been slowly cleaning up my Dad’s boyhood bike. Lots of layers of Iowa rural road’s dirt has been removed from the wheels, hubs, and sprockets.

 Is there a way to determine the manufacture date? Looking at old pictures, I’m thinking that my dad was around 10 years old when the bike was new. This makes the manufacture date around 1939-40??

I feel kind of guilty riding his bike, because all the miles on his “still working” Zeppelin speedometer belonged to him (3100 miles). I do, however, enjoy riding his bike around the neighborhood!!!

thank you for helping me learn about his bike

Scott


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 14, 2022)

Post some side profile pictures.  Looks like a nice prewar Schwinn.  Cant tell the model without more pictures.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 14, 2022)

Very nice 1939 Schwinn DX! That is in excellent shape and with low miles.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 14, 2022)

great bike! we definitely need more pictures.  🙂


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 14, 2022)

I'm not sure I've seen one with the reverse paint fenders in blue. Most tend to be red or black. What a great bike!


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2022)

Oh my Goodness Gracious;... Great SCOTT!
You may be the luckiest brand-new CABER of The-DAY!!!
i would Treasure the opportunity to ride MY Dad's bike.
Most bike folk do not have this;
...but some of us wonder....
What's it like?



My 1st bike, pictured with my Dad and older sister, Huntington Beach, CA 1969-70
Sears bike, by Murray.😊


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 15, 2022)

Dude; it's got a Brodie knob on it...
and the Coolest Schwinn frame Ever; IN BLUE!!!
AAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 15, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm not sure I've seen one with the reverse paint fenders in blue. Most tend to be red or black. What a great bike!



Here’s a broken down version same badge


----------



## HEMI426 (Aug 15, 2022)

Let me be the 1st to welcome you to the Cabe, enjoy.


----------



## HARPO (Aug 15, 2022)

Photos...need to see LOTS of them!!!!!!!!

Almost the same color as my '39 Hawthorne.


----------



## bikiba (Aug 15, 2022)

Sbheeren said:


> I’ve been slowly cleaning up my Dad’s boyhood bike. Lots of layers of Iowa rural road’s dirt has been removed from the wheels, hubs, and sprockets.
> 
> Is there a way to determine the manufacture date? Looking at old pictures, I’m thinking that my dad was around 10 years old when the bike was new. This makes the manufacture date around 1939-40??
> 
> ...



great looking bike! will state the same... those white fenders look great


----------



## Sbheeren (Aug 16, 2022)

Thank you all for sharing your thoughts and insights on my dad’s bike. I never really thought how special it is to be able to ride my Dad’s first and only bicycle. I guess I just figured that most 












everyone had that opportunity. Here are a couple more pictures


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2022)

No drop stand ears so I'm thinking '40. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 16, 2022)

What a beauty! Great bike! Ride it proudly for dear old Dad!


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 16, 2022)

that is awesome.

good looking bike, although you need to keep that headbadge away from @tripple3   😉


----------



## Eddie_Boy (Aug 16, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> No drop stand ears so I'm thinking '40. V/r Shawn



@Freqman1 thats what I noticed too. A ‘40 DX would not have a straight downtube though, if I’m not mistaken. I remember @bobcycles selling a ‘39 DX frame without ears. Rare.

@Sbheeren, beautiful reverse paint in blue too. Killer old Schwinn.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 16, 2022)

The blue bakelite suicide knob is a killer addition.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Aug 16, 2022)

Mabuhay said:


> @Freqman1 thats what I noticed too. A ‘40 DX would not have a straight downtube though, if I’m not mistaken. I remember @bobcycles selling a ‘39 DX frame without ears. Rare.
> 
> @Sbheeren, beautiful reverse paint in blue too. Killer old Schwinn.



Siii
Or Correct 
Mine is a 39 looks like the same bike only not as nice


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 16, 2022)

Fabulous bike!
Congrats on the thrill of that first ride on Dads old bike.
The reverse paint fenders with color matching rims were standard features on the 39 Schwinn DX model.
It was actually an extra charge if you wanted color matching fenders.
That was the only year they did that. Every other year during their manufacture, it was just the opposite, and the reverse painted fenders was the extra fee option.
The headlight would’ve also been color matched, and in that one close up picture, I can see just a hint of blue, so it’s possible, the original paint is hiding underneath that coat of gray, that your dad probably put on there back in the day.
I’d just leave it, since that’s the way your dad had it, but I just wanted to point out, how much thought, Schwinn put into the paint schemes on these wonderful old bikes.


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 16, 2022)

That is a heck of a nice DX.  Your dad took good care of it and  I'm sure you plan on doing the same.  Have fun with it!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 17, 2022)

That's a bike that can now be passed down through future generations of your family. What a Gem!! 🙂


----------



## Lone Tree (Aug 20, 2022)

Sbheeren said:


> I’ve been slowly cleaning up my Dad’s boyhood bike. Lots of layers of Iowa rural road’s dirt has been removed from the wheels, hubs, and sprockets.
> 
> Is there a way to determine the manufacture date? Looking at old pictures, I’m thinking that my dad was around 10 years old when the bike was new. This makes the manufacture date around 1939-40??
> 
> ...



Fantastic bike. I too wish I had my dad’s bike. I did pick up a ‘46 DX with an Our Own Hardware badge, same as my dad used to use for his paper route. I think my favorite thing about your dad’s bike is the slightly crushed rear rack - no doubt from riding his friends around town on it. Each generation from now on should put 3,100 miles on it, and then pass it on.


----------



## Sbheeren (Aug 23, 2022)

A while ago, My brother converted old home movies of my Dad’s boyhood to DVD’s. The screen shot from the DVD’s footage are not the best and I apologize for that. This is my grandparents and my dad’s dog ready for a ride.  I figure that my dad was the camera man. 








The movie shows my grandma taking dad’s bike for a spin.

What caught my eye is that beautiful painted tank. Like you guys mentioned, Schwinn had great paint jobs. I wish that I knew what happened to that tank???

Scott


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2022)

That is really amazing!


----------



## HARPO (Aug 24, 2022)

Keep looking and see if you can find the tank!!


----------

